# Private Driver Recommendations



## Evenstar (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Myself and another person need to do a visa run, and the driver I had booked just bailed- is no longer doing it.
Can you recommend someone you have used, and phone numbers would be great!
Thanks!


----------



## BruceInBaghdad (Sep 22, 2011)

Evenstar,

I'm also looking for someone to drive on a visa run. If you find someone, I'd be happy to share costs.

BruceInBaghdad


----------

